# What is your favorite MRE entree?



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

When I was in the military it was amazing how some guys HATED to eat MRE's and other guys gobbled them down like Christmas cookies. So just for fun, for those of you who have consumed one, what is your favorite MRE? And if you have a least favorite throw that one out too.

Favorite: Beef Stew 

Least favorite: Egg Omelet (BLECH!)


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

I agree on the Number 4 MRE, Omelet with ham. There WAS NOTHING in that entire MRE that was worth eating. Even the kool aid packet was Orange Kool Aid. I HATE Orange kool aid.

They have new MRE's of which I have several dozen cases. Menu & Beef Brisket, and also #19 Beef Roast are good. The #12 Penne is crap!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Any of the cold weather mre's are pretty darn good. I like the beef stew regular mre's and the vegetarian ones usually come with the best snacks. Not my first choice for a meal but once you get used to em and your hungry its okay. Sure beat the hell out of those tray rats.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Ok men, I thought that I had started a thread last night, maybe I didn't....

I need to know something....

MREs, do you buy cases? With heaters? Without heater? Just entrees? Complete? Military? Civilian ones?

Geez...I really need to buy some. All I have in BOBs are those bars, I do have dehydrated mountain house meals in a separate bag in case we can bug in vehicle. But I want to get husband some MREs to put up at work as well as our BOBs.

Ugh! Then I get to looking at prices, shopping around and it's really driving me crazy!!!!!

Yes, I just hijacked this thread, sorry sentry my friend, forgive me!!!


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

I had bought mine a few years back on e-bay. I check dates and ask to look at the freshness indicator on the box before buying. I also ensure they are sealed and have the straps. I was getting them for around $70 shipped. Not sure now how much

I get the military, with heaters. I have some Sure-Pac and the others. Here is an excellent site for questions, answers and how to educate yourself about them.

http://www.mreinfo.com/


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I just wish that I could physically find a place to purchase! Put my hands on them and leave with them.

Seems like there would be a market for something like that...anyway....

Thank you! I'll make sure I get beef stew and brisket! Haha


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

They sell individual MRE's at the commissary for 7.50 each. But the thing is I can't tell a date on them or anything


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I get mine from some of the local National Guard / Army Reserve guys. But I will occasionally order them online, when I do I usually just buy entrees.


----------



## OleSarge (Oct 30, 2012)

They no longer make my two favorite MREs. When the old dark bags were out my favorite was the corn beef hash which worked to my benefit because no one else liked it. The 4 fingers of death were also great and carried over to the light brown bags and then was phased out.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I actually liked all of them that I have eaten. :dunno:


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Loved #5...they had M&Ms! I think it was spaghetti. I didn't really mind any of them. I even ate the ham omelet ( with ketchup)...lol. I did hate the corned beef!


----------



## OleSarge (Oct 30, 2012)

The other great ones are the white bag arctic MREs. The are about double the calories than regular MREs. Downside to them is they require a lot of water because everything is dehydrated and stuff like granola and the likes.


----------



## bjason79 (Mar 5, 2010)

*MRE's*

My favorite MRE's are the chicken fajitias even has tortilla's with them least favorite is the buffalo chicken taste's like tuna with bad buffalo sauce. We also carry Halal ccertified meals for our interperters and the beef stew, and lamb and barley ones are fantastic. Only down side is that they are just meals and no warmers or side dishes. Luckily the guys in the unit always have left over odds and ends so i get a full meal, when i choose the other ones.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Chicken A'La king or spaghetti.covered in hot sauce!
Also the gorilla cookies and Styrofoam fruit.


----------



## Momturtle (Nov 2, 2009)

Meatloaf with mashed potatoes! I still don't like any of them as much as I liked the old c-rats in cans. Those were just wonderful! The new MREs in the brown plastic all seem to have that faint hint of shower curtain in the taste -- hard to get used to it but if you are hungry . . . . .


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I always liked the T-rations! Especially the chocolate "wood line" pudding! Lmao!


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Well I haven't tried the newest ones. Way back when I got in I liked the hotdogs (tasted just like veinna sausages) and alctually like the dehydrated beef and pork patties as well. The later MRE's like we were getting 90-91 I liked the roast beef and the ham slices the best. 
In both menues I hated the Chicken EYE la King. hated opening somthing that looked like it was looking back . We were getting the MRE bread there too that a packet of cheese spread and a well warmed ham slice made a decent hot ham and cheese .

WAS a definite improvement when they changed to tasters choice coffe that old stuff was BAAAAAD love the cocoa


----------



## Rainy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

We just bought two cases this summer from this guy in another little town selling them... I didn't ask where he got them... can't remember the main dish, but the cookie in it was awesome...
loved that it just kinda heated up inside the pouch..... also it came with bread, tabasco sauce, salt,pepper,sugar, sometype of drink and instant coffee... wasn't to bad..


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Whenever we would crack open that MRE box the battle would begin. Whoever got the Omelet would be told that_ God must hate him._ 

I have one case of the USGI White Winter MRE's in the man cave otherwise mine are all recent production USGI in the tan (which I am sure is called Desert or FDE) bag. The menu's change with each generation, but the one that never seems to go away is my favorite; Menu 9: Beef Stew, Peanut butter, Jelly, Wheat snack bread, Apple turnover, Cocoa, hazelnut, Hot sauce, Accessory packet B, Spoon, Flameless ration heater & Hot beverage bag.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Yeah I worked supply so I handled alot of the MRE's I figured out they were packed in a predictable patern so seemingly without paying attention I could grab a good menu anytime I was close enough to get one before it was picked over try to get there just as one box ran out and the next box was opened. Worked well when I was lucky, problem was the mess Sgt took to letting folks pick over multiple boxes if you were late all that was left was a big container of dumped in picked over meals. was very annnoying lucky for me I had somewhat weird tastes and while I missed getting a ham slice for long periods of time I coudl usually find somthing palleteable that others didn't care for. Liked it best (for fairness) when he just issued by the whole box. We were a Truck company light/medium so it was easy for us to carry a few days worth at a time and with missions getting split and sent different directions often it was neccessary. 
OH and the most awesome was when they started sending cases of chef boyardee. The little single serving lunch bucket meals. Beeany weeny, raviolie chilli mack that was the bomb had the plastic containers but a metal lid you could carfully set them upside down on a GI coleman lantern and heat them very easy just so long as you didn't get careless and leave em too long  spent many a night towards the end sitting in the back of a 5 ton drop side around a folding table playing spades by candle light while heating out luck buckets on the coleman lantern hanging from a bow. ( had to have the candles stuck on the table infront of you to read your own hand by) Lots of memories from them days and not all of them bad at all.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Been looking on some websites, and appears that you just get what they give ya, can't buy specifics....crap....but if ya hungry, ya hungry! So....


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I'd buy by the box then or you will get whatever the local guys didn't want, just sayen ya know how that goes.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm a problem child...  when given MRE heaters... I make MRE bombs


----------



## Trip286 (Oct 18, 2012)

Favorite: chilli Mac.

Hated most: country captain chicken. Spilled some in my helmet one day, and was smelling it throughout the rest of my patrol.


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

Frankfurters beef.
Was like 4 beef hotdogs in grease. Mmmm....
I think it came with a side of noodles.

I'm not even sure if they make these anymore, but I have fond memories of these.

Does anyone know?


----------



## Firelance (Nov 5, 2012)

My favorite is Roast chicken with noodles. Also extra sausages will make it great…..


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

A lot of these I've never heard of. They've really changed the menus since I was in


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Trip286 said:


> Favorite: chilli Mac.
> 
> Hated most: country captain chicken. Spilled some in my helmet one day, and was smelling it throughout the rest of my patrol.


Haven't heard of the country captain chicken. From Some MRE forums that is one of the worst they had!!

Country Captain Chicken
Buttered Noodles
Cheese Spread
Crackers
Toaster Pastry
Candy***
Mocha Cappuccino
Hot Sauce
Accessory Packet, A
Spoon

Flameless Heater

BTW Welcome to the forums and Thank You for your service


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

The last time I was involved in an FTX (1980's) we were still issued C rats. 

I didn't even get to try any until after I retired in 1988, and I like them. I would say the beef stew and chilimac are my favorites. 

I was one of the few people that actually liked the old C-rats ham and eggs and would trade most other meals for them. I do miss some of the C-ratation meal items like the fruit, ham and eggs, and the beanie weenies.

Then there was what we in Vietnam called Ham and MF's (ham and lima beans) because they were seriously nasty.


----------



## riverpilot69 (Oct 29, 2012)

As a Marine, I have eaten a lot of them. My favorites (Old school MRE's.) were the beef stew, and chicken a la king. I hated the beef franks most. I would also trade anything I had for a cherry nut cake. I loved those things.


----------



## ChicoDaMan (Nov 6, 2012)

Ham and chicken loaf was one of my favorites! It worked 'cuz nobody else in my platoon liked it. 

Could not stand corned beef hash, and would go hungry if I couldn't trade


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I liked most of them except the omelelt and the Franks.
And the beef patties..

As long as I didnt get one of those 3 i was ok.

The chicken a la King was good.

pretty much anything is good with the tabasco sauce anyway 
I buy my cases at the commissary but they are about 90 dollars a case... so I dont have so many..


----------



## PennyPincher (Dec 5, 2011)

No idea what they make for MRE's these days but 20+ years ago my favorite was chicken ala king. least favorite was the hamburger patty. no idea how you were supposed to eat those things. they were hard as bricks.


----------

